# Brain issues with Hashimoto's



## rajaenchen (Feb 28, 2013)

Does anyone suffer from brian issues with Hashimotos? I was diagnosed in 2008 thru surgery for a large tumor on my thyroid and they said it was due to Hashimotos thyroid. I have had lots of uncomfortable symptoms over the years including suffering from what seems like hyperthyroid symptoms; rapid heart rate, pounding heart in chest & throat, sleeplessness, etc. These latest symptoms have been the most disturbing and problematic. Headaches, heat in the top of my head, visual disturbances, dizziness, confusion (some times severe) word loss & slurred speech. It all gets much worse with heat. I own a carpet cleaning business in Nevada and I still work there every day, but it's getting harder and harder. Has anyone ever heard of these symptoms and have any ideas or advice?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I've had headaches and brain fog/mental fuzziness when my Hashi's is raging but nothing like what you've described. Could you get in to see a neurologist to rule anything else out?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rajaenchen said:


> Does anyone suffer from brian issues with Hashimotos? I was diagnosed in 2008 thru surgery for a large tumor on my thyroid and they said it was due to Hashimotos thyroid. I have had lots of uncomfortable symptoms over the years including suffering from what seems like hyperthyroid symptoms; rapid heart rate, pounding heart in chest & throat, sleeplessness, etc. These latest symptoms have been the most disturbing and problematic. Headaches, heat in the top of my head, visual disturbances, dizziness, confusion (some times severe) word loss & slurred speech. It all gets much worse with heat. I own a carpet cleaning business in Nevada and I still work there every day, but it's getting harder and harder. Has anyone ever heard of these symptoms and have any ideas or advice?


What thyroxine replacement are you currently on and how much? When did you last have labs?

Do you have any reason to think you may be iron deficient?

It would help to know your gender.


----------



## rajaenchen (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. First, it's been quite a while since any labs were done. I've lost 3 endos in the last two years due to them leaving the Northern Nevada area. I have an appointment tomorrow (Tues) to see a new doc and hopefully get referred to someone else. Also, I will be discussing seeing a neurologist with her. I have heard of Hashimotos Encephalopathy, but I don't know if it's possible that could be it. It's not treated very often and very few docs know what it is. I'm female, by the way. I am currently on 45mg in am & 70 mg in pm of compounded, Armour thyroid. I don't tolerate the synthetics any more. Be hypo since I was was 12. I'm now 49.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rajaenchen said:


> Thank you for your responses. First, it's been quite a while since any labs were done. I've lost 3 endos in the last two years due to them leaving the Northern Nevada area. I have an appointment tomorrow (Tues) to see a new doc and hopefully get referred to someone else. Also, I will be discussing seeing a neurologist with her. I have heard of Hashimotos Encephalopathy, but I don't know if it's possible that could be it. It's not treated very often and very few docs know what it is. I'm female, by the way. I am currently on 45mg in am & 70 mg in pm of compounded, Armour thyroid. I don't tolerate the synthetics any more. Be hypo since I was was 12. I'm now 49.


That really is not a lot of compounded thyroid preparation going on the assumption that it is the 4 to 1 ratio? And you know what they say about assumptions! LOL!!

When you get your lab results, make sure to get the ranges as different labs do use different ranges.

If your brain is deprived of T3, it can affect your cognitive ability and other activities controlled by the brain.

You may find this of interest.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/02/990216073006.htm


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

rajaenchen said:


> Thank you for your responses. First, it's been quite a while since any labs were done. I've lost 3 endos in the last two years due to them leaving the Northern Nevada area. I have an appointment tomorrow (Tues) to see a new doc and hopefully get referred to someone else. Also, I will be discussing seeing a neurologist with her. I have heard of Hashimotos Encephalopathy, but I don't know if it's possible that could be it. It's not treated very often and very few docs know what it is. I'm female, by the way. I am currently on 45mg in am & 70 mg in pm of compounded, Armour thyroid. I don't tolerate the synthetics any more. Be hypo since I was was 12. I'm now 49.


Rajaenchen, I know of a fabulous doctor in Reno that my mom's friend referred me to. Unfortunately, I'm in Sacramento and have insurance that doesn't cover him. If you're interested, feel free to message me and I'll give you his name. Not sure what insurance coverage you have but at least you'll know that you won't be wasting your time with doctors that don't dose based on how you feel.


----------



## rajaenchen (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for your responses. To Andros, I saw the new doc on Tuesday. She said she was conscerned I am not absorbing my thyroid meds and wants to switch to a synthetic compound that can target the T3 better and not raise the T4 so high to get there. There are other possibilities too. They take an MRI & blood work to check out. First things first. 
lexi731 - I would love to get the name & phone number (if available) for that doc in Reno. It may be one that I have not seen yet. Thanks!


----------



## lexi731 (Dec 6, 2012)

Rajaenchen, I sent you a private message with his name and number. Good luck! I've been told he's excellent!


----------



## Cymry (Nov 12, 2012)

I wonder if it could be migraines. My sister recently had an episode with a migraine that sounds a lot like what you are describing. She had a hard time finding and forming words, which for her is very unusual, LOL. She's a big talker. She also had a lot of dizziness with it as well. She went to the E.R. and had a CT scan and all was clear on that front. Forgetting and having problems forming words with a major headache/migraine is called aphasia. Might be worth mentioning to your doctor at the next visit, or earlier if you keep having these kinds of headaches.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear all of this -- and welcome to the club! A lot of what you are describing sounds very familiar, sans the heat on top of your head. hugs6

I think getting a referral to a neurologist ASAP is a good idea. You're right, the Hashimoto's Encephalopathy ("H.E." or "SREAT") is a possibility, but I think a lot of docs skip right over it. It is likely under-diagnosed and/or mis-diagnosed, from the limited reading I've done on it. The MRI and an EEG would really help narrow things down -- all of which are in the neurologist's area of expertise.

Can you post any recent labs and ranges?


----------



## Keba (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like you are getting lot's of sound advice.
Your symptoms are very familiar, I'm non-functional in heat, I actually run a low-grade fever for must of the summer because of this.
I don't know how you survive Nevada.


----------



## th66 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi,
Just yesterday the docs told me my condition, which sounds alot like yours, could very well be hashimotos encephalopathy. I have very very high thyroid antibodies, yet my blood levels are completely in range, so even after a year and a half, the docs won't give me thyroid medication. I have tried so many doctors, (i am in the los angeles area),
and some doctors tell me H.E. doesn't really exist, and others say I have it. the doctors did a brain SPECT scan on me, which is somewhat confirming that diagnosis, along with a lumbar puncture. I was told the elevated protein in my spinal fluid, along with some abnormalities in the brain scan, AND my super high antibodies that don't seem to be affecting my actual thyroid, is the clue for this. Maybe ask about these tests. The treatment is prednisone. Unfortunatly prednisone "speeds" me out so bad, thay are telling me to see a psychiatrist for anxiety meds, just so I can take the prednisone. Ugghhh...
I don't really have alot of the symptoms you read about, I'm just feeling what someone would feel if they were hyper thyroid. fast heartrate, anxious, panic, dizzy/woozy, and even bladder pain and urgency. Its so difficult afterso long that no one can help me..
good luck to you with getting some answers...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, the prednisone is no picnic, despite the positive benefits. It's a real Catch-22. I took 20mg last year for something else (liver) and it wasn't a fun time. The doc told me with some folks they had to dose up to 60mg. I can't even image that! Somewhere in my 'net travels I read about one lady's ongoing saga with H.E. Ultimately, if it responds to steroids like prednisone, the trick is finding the minimum amount that is needed to keep the signs & symptoms at bay. (I think she did best at 4mg or something like that.) What was interesting is that as I tapered off the prednisone, at around 5mg, I started feeling frickin' _amazing_. It was just like old times. Brain fog cleared, I could do all sorts of complicated tasks, no anxiety, no depression, no nausea, no fatigue, tons of energy, etc. Just 'euphoria' from prednisone, or else some low-level mild H.E.? Who knows, the docs I mentioned it to didn't think much of H.E. And my MRI and EEG showed nothing unusual, despite my weird signs & symptoms. Once I left the 5mg area it was back to feeling like total dirt.

Here are the links...
http://www.thyroid-info.com/hashimotos-encephalopathy.htm
http://www.orgsites.com/fl/hashimotos-encephalopathy-casestudies/


----------



## Marc Ryan (Mar 22, 2013)

As a functional medicine practitioner and Hashimoto's patient I have found that brain issues are quite common with Hashimoto's. Brain fog, the symptom that so many patients describe in varying degrees is actually the result of an immune response causing inflammation of the brain. The glial cells of the brain are very sensitive. In fact, I have a colleague who refers to them as neurotic chihuahuas with automatic rifles. That analogy gives you a sense of the damage that they can do when activated.

There is a condition called Hashimoto's encephalitis that is similar in presentation to Alzheimer's. Here is a link to a study about it:
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0055758

Brain fog really must be taken seriously and steps should be taken to keep that inflammation to a minimum because the consequences of unchecked brain inflammation can be quite serious.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

What are your vision disturbances like? I have graves and hashi antibodies (TPOA?) through the roof. I have vision disturbances most of the day along with brain fog


----------

